# Coolermaster elite 430 sufficient for housing and cooking gtx 670(possible SLI in future)



## amn87 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just as the title says will CM Elite 430 do the job or am I hoping for too much? Had to prune my budget due to inflated prices of Hdd and Kepler gpu. P.S. I might another 670 when the prices come down a bit.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2012)

it should do the job.


----------

